# Trout Meunière



## 73saint (Mar 26, 2022)

It’s the Lenten season, and fridays mean no meat.  I made a simple family dish last night, it’s one of our favorites.  Trout meunière.  This is a baked fish dish with a wonderful buttery, lemon and wine sauce.

Started off with about 3 lbs of trout filets
	

		
			
		

		
	
















I chopped a bunch of fresh parsley and green onion. I will sauté this in butter and then cook down with about 1&1/2 cups of white wine. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






filled pan with filets to make sure I had the right amount. This will be perfect.





then I dredged the filets in flour, seasoned w old bay, black pepper and salt. Placed them back in the pam-sprayed-pan, and topped each filet with a pat of butter.
While the oven preheated to 375, I started my sauce.   Sauce pan, hot with melted, browned butter I added the chopped herbs and let that sauté a bit.  Then I placed the fish in the oven and baked until golden brown.  Once the butter and herbs were cooked down I added 1&1/2 cups of Pinot Grigio to the butter and herbs, along w a dash of Worcestershire, squeeze of lemon and some Tabasco. Once the alcohol cooked out, and the flavor was right, I pulled the baked fish from the oven and topped with most of the sauce.  Placed back in the oven until sizzling hot.






Once finished, this was served over white rice and topped w more of the sauce.  It was so good we all dived in and no one remembered to take a plated pick.  Still worth sharing this delicious traditional southern fish dish!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2022)

YEP! That is on the list now....been a while since I've had it! LIKE!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 26, 2022)

I've never had fish baked......But I think I could put away a plate of that! Looks mighty good. 
Jim


----------



## 73saint (Mar 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> YEP! That is on the list now....been a while since I've had it! LIKE!


Thanks Keith, we don’t eat this often enough and it’s so simple.  I’m tempted to eat a cold filet for breakfast!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 26, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I've never had fish baked......But I think I could put away a plate of that! Looks mighty good.
> Jim


Thanks Jim!  The traditional recipe actually calls for the fish to be fried in a little oil but this way doesn’t smell up the house and we really prefer it baked.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 26, 2022)

looks delicious!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 26, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> looks delicious!


Thanks smokerjim!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 26, 2022)

Love it!  Looks delish!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks mighty delicious to me. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## mr_whipple (Mar 26, 2022)

73saint said:


> Thanks Keith, we don’t eat this often enough and it’s so simple.  I’m tempted to eat a cold filet for breakfast!


I eat leftover fried fish for breakfast quite frquently, but I'm betting there'd be no leftovers of that dish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2022)

Man o Man!
That looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Mar 26, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Love it!  Looks delish!


Thanks sandyut!


gmc2003 said:


> Looks mighty delicious to me.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris!


mr_whipple said:


> I eat leftover fried fish for breakfast quite frquently, but I'm betting there'd be no leftovers of that dish.


Mr whipple, same here.  Love leftover cold fried fish. Especially between two slices of soft white bread and some tartar sauce.  Best fish sandwich there is!


SmokinAl said:


> Man o Man!
> That looks fantastic!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 26, 2022)

Beautiful! Adding it to the ever growing list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 26, 2022)

That’s gorgeous! I’ve never been big on fresh water fish, but by the looks of that I’d be in!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2022)

That looks fantastic . I don't do a lot of fish , but I love it . Had cod last night . 
Seasoned and baked or grill is a great way to do it . 
Nice work on that .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 26, 2022)

I do something similar with salmon but without the fresh parsley and green onions.  
Now you got me thinking because that trout looks and sounds super delicious.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> That’s gorgeous! I’ve never been big on fresh water fish, but by the looks of that I’d be in!


Not speaking for 73sints, but 'trout' in south Louisiana usually means speckled trout...







Which is type of weakfish....a saltwater fish. Can catch them in brackish water in the winter though, they come inside in deep holes for the winter, move out to salty water to spawn in the summer....


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 26, 2022)

Trout and steelhead meunière is one of our favorites, except we make it lightly floured in a saute pan on the stovetop.  I'm curing some steelhead today for smoking, and saved a portion for dinner this evening.... it's a toss-up on grilled or meunière.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Not speaking for 73sints, but 'trout' in south Louisiana usually means speckled trout...
> 
> View attachment 627160
> 
> ...


Ah! A new thing I didn’t know. Fish is definitely a big gap for me, thank you!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 27, 2022)

73s, Wow, nice dinner and good recipe !


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks great , and the sauce sounds good also
We love baked fish, and lemon juice or sauce, fantastic

Lake finally free from the ice now and fishing season in couple days , I can hear the Trout yelling my name lol

David


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 27, 2022)

Welcome back Saint!! Have not seen you for a while but when you make a reappearance you do it in a first-class manner!! That all looks absolutely fantastic. Very nicely done sir.

Robert


----------

